# Some maintenance going on this morning.



## Chris (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll be doing a little patching and tweaking today, so if the forums run a wee slow or time out here and there, that's why. Shouldn't take more than an hour or two.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 31, 2006)

Did you do anything with the max avatar size? For some reason its only 19.5KB now.


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2006)

Whoops! Fixed.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 31, 2006)

\o/ yay for Bucketcat!


----------

